# Racial Profiling



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

*2 NY Officials Back Terror Check Profiling*



> By SARA KUGLER
> The Associated Press
> Wednesday, August 3, 2005; 12:33 AM
> 
> ...


http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/conte...0201625_pf.html

*KEEP THIS CIVIL. THIS IS NOT A RASCIST DISCUSSION BUT WHETHER OR NOT YOU FEEL THE PRACTICE OF RACIAL PROFILING SHOULD BE USED TO PREVENT TERRORISM. *


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm against it, for very obvious reasons.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I'm against it, for very obvious reasons.
> [snapback]1143835[/snapback]​


Likewise


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I agree and disagree with racial profiling. On one hand I feel it should be done. When I am flying on a plane and I see some 80 year old grandmother "randomly" searched it kinda makes me angry.

On the other hand there is plenty of terrorism that is committed by Non-Arabs. Look at Oklahoma City or the Tokyo subway attacks.... I dont know, its a tough subject. For now I would support the practice, but with reservations.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I agree and disagree with racial profiling. On one hand I feel it should be done. When I am flying on a plane and I see some 80 year old grandmother "randomly" searched it kinda makes me angry.
> [snapback]1143839[/snapback]​


Why should you be any less angry that a pakistani man is being targetted for searches? I don't see what makes him any less of a person with rights than an 80 year old grandmother, odds are that neither of them are terrorists...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

From a certain perspective, it's quite an understandable move to start a racial profiling project (although not from an American point of view: I'd rather expect it to happen in Europe, where it is an indigenous problem, unlike in the US), and I doubt many would object if it would yield fantastic results, and actually make a difference by preventing actual attacks or alike.
But the chances of that are very slim, and a project like that will more than likely only work counter-effective. If you stigmatize an entire ethnic/religious group for the actions of a tiny minority, it will (rightfully) result in an infuriated minority - and then you only get closer to people wanting to fight such a form of state-sponsored discrimination (or genocide on paper, as some leftwing extremists would call it), not necessarily with terrorists acts, but if you corner a minority enough, it will eventually fight back (and that has nothing to do with what religion or ethnicity that group has). And that will only increase polarisation of society, increasing tensions etc. etc., eventually resulting in a very hard to stop downward spiral...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I agree and disagree with racial profiling. On one hand I feel it should be done. When I am flying on a plane and I see some 80 year old grandmother "randomly" searched it kinda makes me angry.
> ...


Odds of finding a bomb in anyones bag at any particular time is small, however the odds of a Pakistani man having one over an 80 year old woman is not even comparable.

Look, Im not saying it doesnt suck for them, but Im also saying why waste our time simply to be politically correct.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

The london poiice are going to start doing these target searches and i agree with it as there is no point searching a 80 year old women because you know she will not be a suicide bomber,it would just waste police time and resources....thats my opnion anyway.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


Holy crap, that's quite an offensive remark in my eyes - as if the number of Pakistani's, Iraqi's or whatever Muslims carrying a bomb compared to those that don't can actually be quantified








That has *nothing* to do with wasting time to be PC


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

its not right,cause i feel if they do it..then there doing it for our safety and if thats the case..then we need to do it to everyone..but then thats like say well if we see a black guy driving a nice car ok pull him over hes a drug dealer and drugs are not safe for our way of life..or if we see a mexican drivng a big truck then we pull them over cause he may be sneaking in illegals and it will ruin our way of life..i honestly think we eiter do it to everybody or dont do it at all..you know like at school eiter you bring ernough candy for everybody or dont bring it at al..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Holy crap, that's quite an offensive remark in my eyes - as if the number of Pakistani's, Iraqi's or whatever Muslims carrying a bomb compared to those that don't can actually be quantified
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously.

You guys do know that the majority of suicide attacks in the world were carried out by christians right? So the "odds" argument doesn't add up, at all.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Hell man if i had my way troops would be patrolling every fu*ckin street in england armed with machine guns and tanks for surport.But still one must keep dreaming for that glorious day to come


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> Hell man if i had my way troops would be patrolling every fu*ckin street in england armed with machine guns and tanks for surport.But still one must keep dreaming for that glorious day to come
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya but what kind of world would that be to live in right when you walk out all you see is people dressed in all black armor with guns and tanks.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap, that's quite an offensive remark in my eyes - as if the number of Pakistani's, Iraqi's or whatever Muslims carrying a bomb compared to those that don't can actually be quantified
> ...


LOL. Lets see some stats and sources.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I voted "yes" but with tension.

I understand the need for it, but for every 1% of muslim (just for the sake of the discussion) that mean harm to us in a terroristic way, there are 99% that do not mean any harm at all.

Now the bad part is that the 1% can do ALOT of damage to the mass population.

But my question is this....

Can racial profiling be controlled and contained to be what it was originally intended to be (and do)!?!

Ignorant Question...

Isn't this kinda what we did to the Japanese community 50 some years ago? That did not go well if my memory serves me correct

Good discussion Xenon!


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm totally against the idea (in fact it makes me sick to my stomach), while the searches the way they are at present aren't all that great, I think you will find that as soon as the police/security services start targeting 16-35 year old Muslim/Eastern Men/Women then so will the rest of the populace and you'll end up with huge Racial problems, a massive increase in Racially motivated attacks and a distasteful stigma towards the targeted demographic that will last a long long time, a lot longer than peoples memories of what started it all in the first place.

What's wrong with drafting in every canine unit they can find and let the dogs do the searches?


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > Hell man if i had my way troops would be patrolling every fu*ckin street in england armed with machine guns and tanks for surport.But still one must keep dreaming for that glorious day to come
> ...


Safe and secure one because i know as soon as an alqida terrorist showed himself he would get shot to pieces by a hail of bullets.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap, that's quite an offensive remark in my eyes - as if the number of Pakistani's, Iraqi's or whatever Muslims carrying a bomb compared to those that don't can actually be quantified
> ...


Besides that, the chances of being shot in the head by an angry, drunk or simply deranged white guy is many thousands times bigger than being blown up in a terrorist attack, especially in places like New York City. But the one that proposes profiling all white people is likely to be publically lynched at Time's Square. Same would happen to anyone who would dare to propose profiling all Christians.

With such thoughts as the reason for justification, this has nothing to do with safety: there's no other way to describe it than pure discrimination...


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > dan-uk said:
> ...


id rather not have them untill and if something happens..just not the type of world i wana live where i see ntohing but tanks and soldiers if thats the case you may has well just move to iraq..


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap, that's quite an offensive remark in my eyes - as if the number of Pakistani's, Iraqi's or whatever Muslims carrying a bomb compared to those that don't can actually be quantified
> ...


Twitch -

I think I understand what you are saying, but I am not sure if you are talking church history (such as the crusades) or if you are talking modern day. Either way, you would be hard pressed to make a connection to a fanatic Christian killing an abortion doctor vs. ramming a jet into the WTC (don't get me wrong, I am totally against them both).

Not fighting with you, just discussing your point. I found it interesting!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> But the one that proposes profiling all white people is likely to be publically lynched at Time's Square. Same would happen to anyone who would dare to propose profiling all Christians.
> 
> With such thoughts as the reason for justification, this has nothing to do with safety: there's no other way to describe it than pure discrimination...
> 
> ...


I am glad that you said that Judazz...the whole profiling the Christian community thing. If someone that calls themself a Christian decided to slam three or four airplanes into large population targets, I would not mind at all being profiled and searched and questioned. Because I have nothing to hide in who I am.

I would be totally contradicting myself if I did not agree to that! Haha!

Let me ask you this, do you ever feel that the end result of racial profiling would be worth the damage done to the world of discrimination (hope that makes sense). Would it be ok to discriminate against the Christian community if the end result saved lives? Would it be worth my discomfort and anger if it saved the lives of 3000 people?

NOT a fight, but just adding to great discussion.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i agree with profiling, because it works better then random searchs.. i do see the negative but feel that if they want to be effective in handling these problems they should use proven techniques and profiling does work, it also does hurt peoples feelings because they fit the profile of peopel that are doing illegal things but instead of getting pissed off at the authorities they should be getting pissed off at the people that are giving there "profile' a reason to be looked at..

if arabs or muslims dont want to be profiled then where is the outrage from there community about them blowing sh*t up, instead of keeping quite about muslims fund raising for extremeist they should get pissed and do something about it.. instead of turing a blind eye to it do something to change it..

if blacks dont want to be profiled as drug dealers or thiefs or gangsters then where is the outrage about that element of society? instead of glamorizing violent drug dealing criminals like fifty cent and other rappers treat them like the criminals they are..

if mexicans dont want to be profiled instead of helping each other cross illegally stop the flow of illegals, tell them they your blowing up my spot by sneaking in here..

yeah its a slight los of total freedom but id rather deal with that knowing that ive done nothign wrong and can prove it then to have major attacks anywhere..

the isralies have been profiling forever, wheres the outrage there? it helps them reduce the number of attacks..

im sure you guys will flame me but i think it works and it does suck.

we used to get profiled in high school all the time when i got my liscense, teh cops would see a car with 3 or 4 kids with baseball hats on driving around late on a friday and we would get pulled over for some BS reason, not speeding or breaking laws and they would always try to search teh cars and break balls because they know high school kids driving around late on a friday or saturday night are hanging out with there friends drinking and smoking and they want to make the bust. i never get pulled over late at night on fri or sat.. but i also dont drive around with 4 or 5 people and dont have a baseball hat on all the time with blasting music...

besides you guys are looking at this in a religon race POV there are many types of profiles, they could say ok we are looking for someone 16 - 30 sweating profusely or mumbling, traveling with very little luggage, or someonewith some type of visa or passport from a certain country no matter what color skin or religon..

obviously there is always going to be the random white average looking guy that is a total psycho like mcviegh.. but for the most part profiles work..

if the cops said ok we are going to go around and search every 16 -30 year old white person wearing hippie gear with dreads and sandles i bet they bust 75 percent of them with pot or drug parafinalia.. go finger print or search gangs of young blacks hanging out in the ghetto and im sure youll find illegal guns and drugs and maybe some finger print match for a few crimes.. go question all the mexicans hanigng out on the street corner waiting for someone to pick them up to do construction or landscaping work and you will find illegals..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I am for it, for obvious reasons. Common sense over PC


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I voted yes. Its a great thing! Stop wasting resources on checking little 6 year old kids for bombs...thats stupid.

Just check the race and age frame that has been doing the bombings all along.









No more PC!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> . But the one that proposes profiling all white people is likely to be publically lynched at Time's Square.
> [snapback]1143909[/snapback]​












lol.. you aren't very familiar with the way things are around here, are you ? Let me fill you in : it's OK to suggest to do anything to white people; it's when a white person offends a minority that all hell breaks loose. Case in point, athletes like Charles Barkley or Mike Tyson can say they hate white people and not only does the majority ignore these statements, some actually find it funny, then someone like John Rocker makes offensive comments against Asians and Hispanics, we don't hear the end of it for a year and it's all over the news


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Against it. I get enough sh*t for simply being brown even though I'm not muslim.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap, that's quite an offensive remark in my eyes - as if the number of Pakistani's, Iraqi's or whatever Muslims carrying a bomb compared to those that don't can actually be quantified
> ...


I have to see facts on that. I honestly belive most attacks now are carried out by Muslim radicals.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

There is a saying ............."ALL THAT IS NECESSARY FOR THE TRIUMPH OF EVIL IS THAT GOOD MEN DO NOTHING" think about it.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

dan-uk said:


> There is a saying ............."ALL THAT IS NECESSARY FOR THE TRIUMPH OF EVIL IS THAT GOOD MEN DO NOTHING" think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Xenon said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


Seriously Mike, pretty shitty form to "LOL" at someone's point when you're just making a guess based on your piecemeal understanding of a situation that apparently doesn't include any knowledge of the Lebanese conflict or the Christian Maronite millitias that operated there. The first suicide attackers in the world where actually christian, "LOL"

It's never too late to learn



PastorJeff said:


> I think I understand what you are saying, but I am not sure if you are talking church history (such as the crusades) or if you are talking modern day. Either way, you would be hard pressed to make a connection to a fanatic Christian killing an abortion doctor vs. ramming a jet into the WTC (don't get me wrong, I am totally against them both).
> 
> Not fighting with you, just discussing your point. I found it interesting!
> [snapback]1143915[/snapback]​


Nope, while the christian fundamentalists in the states are terrorists, they aren't as significant as the fighting that took place between Islamic and Christian millitias and the host of countries that "intervened" in Lebanon. The specific figure I don't have because I only read excerpts of the book in the library (it's excellent by the way) but it very specifically pointed out that of the religious groups that perpetrated the most suicide bombers, it was the christians in Lebanon.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Fido said:


> Just check the race and age frame that has been doing the bombings all along.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrorists will adapt to this very quickly. Instead of doing the bombings themselves they'll start planting them on people. Or they could always offer people large amounts of money to plant bombs. You don't even have to tell someone what's in a package, all you've got to do is tell a bum you'll give him $2k to take a package somewhere. Or they'll just send bombs in overnight airmail. It'd be cheap, you'll probably get a few people with colateral damage, it will hurt the economy because alot of business is done through mail, etc.... But racial profiling isn't going to be an effective tool, and as we've seen in the past, the police will abuse it if given this ability again.

Blowing up a plane or bus is one thing, but I don't think we'll ever see another mass transit vehicle taken hostage again. We know what's gonna happen and some people would rather die than let another 9-11 happen again.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > . But the one that proposes profiling all white people is likely to be publically lynched at Time's Square.
> ...


I guess cynicism is wasted on you








Of course I know you can say those things, but I'm pretty sure many of those in favor of racial profiling would raise a huge stink if they were under scrutiny or stigmatized for the actions of others all of a sudden: all is allowed, as long as it doesn't affect themselves...

Jeff: the problem is how to measure the damage prevented and the damage done. It would be great if it helped preventing actual attacks, but how to measure the negative side-effects of profiling (as mentioned earlier by me and others)? And how does that relate to prevented attacks? Is messing up, polarizing and radicalizing the society a price to pay for preventing attacks, especially when there are other, less controversial methods that are as effecitive as profiling (and also never 100% solid anyways)?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


According to other sources, Tamil Tigers are still responsible for the largest amount of suicide attacks - not Muslims either.
Not that it matters though: a suicide attack is a suicide attack, wheter perpetrated by Muslims, Hindu's or Christians - it's just that certain political movements (*_wink wink_*) have indoctrinated public opinion that badly that most think Muslim terrorism is worse than other forms of terrorism. And that is equally dangerous to this planet...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> Safe and secure one because i know as soon as an alqida terrorist showed himself he would get shot to pieces by a hail of bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's kinda pointless to have tanks and troops roaming around in case of a terrorist attack. Once they carry out an attack the terrorist is dead along with everyone else, so there's no one left for the tanks and troops to kill.

edit- to fix quote


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


Yes but tamil tigers are only interested in thier own country they are not international terrorists.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> According to other sources, Tamil Tigers are still responsible for the largest amount of suicide attacks - not Muslims either.
> Not that it matters though: a suicide attack is a suicide attack, wheter perpetrated by Muslims, Hindu's or Christians - it's just that certain political movements (*_wink wink_*) have indoctrinated public opinion that badly that most think Muslim terrorism is worse than other forms of terrorism. And that is equally dangerous to this planet...
> [snapback]1144006[/snapback]​


Yeah the understanding I had was that the Tigers were the single largest entity or organization or whatever, and the christian millitias (being comprised of a bunch of groups) had the highest number.

"certain political movements", I like that


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

well all i can say is not all muslims are terriost but most terrist are muslim.i dont think a old lady with 2 kids heading into a subway should have here bags ckecked.i use the subays in nyc and seen that.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

dan-uk said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Most present-day suicide attacks are carried out against foreign occupiers: that applies to Iraq, Palestina, Afghanistan, Chechnya, Kashmir and so on - politicians are quick to label them as "international terrorism" however, so they can justify the same kinds of measures the US uses (and in many cases even worse).
The only true Islamic international terrorist movement (or rather franchise) we know of these days is Al Qaeda, which is conveniently slapped on almost each occasion...


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

Trying to prevent a suicide-bombing on a crowded mass transit system simultaneously being used by hundreds of thousands or millions of people is a nearly impossible task.

One thing that will help the police do their job is giving them the freedom to follow their instincts and allow them to single out suspicious looking people or people who fit a certain ethnic profile for bomb searches.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


i agree 100 percent, we call them terrorist but if we were occupied they would be freedom fighters, its a very one sided thing to call all suicide bombers terrorists..

however the bombings in london were not freedom fighters to over come occupation and oppresion it was forigners in england attacking the british people..

9/11 was a terrorist attack..

the madrid bobmings where a terrorist attack..

the whole profiling arguement isnt to target and stop insurgent or rebelion type attacks in occupied countries it is to prevent forigners from making attacs on other countries soil.. terrorist attacks..

twitch maybe statistically right about the tamil tigers but they arent the threat we are dealing with in the us or in england or where ever will be next.. muslim extremists are the ones blowing up sh*t and highjacking planes against the us and its allies.. that doesnt mean they are all arabs but they are muslims..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > According to other sources, Tamil Tigers are still responsible for the largest amount of suicide attacks - not Muslims either.
> ...


I dont remember the Tigers scaring people to sh*t with terrorist threats of bombings, chemical/biological scares...people ran out and bought bomb shelters, gas masks, MREs...etc... Muslim terrorism is by far the worst type that we have seen so far. 9/11


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> One thing that will help the police do their job is giving them the freedom to follow their instincts and allow them to single out suspicious looking people or people who fit a certain ethnic profile for bomb searches.[snapback]1144045[/snapback]​


I agree with that: law enforcement, although human just like anyone of us, are trained to look for suspicious persons and to deal with them: it also looks much less obvious than taking an entire minority, and (publically) stigmatizing them, with all the possible consequences. And yes, extremism in the Western world is mainly coming from the Islamic community, so it is logical (and justifiable) they will be more weary when they see an Arab guy wearing a backpack acting suspicious than when a white guy does it. That's something that can't be changed, because that's how things are. The only problem with this is misjudgement (like that Brazilian guy in London): very regrettable, but as long as they are isolated occurences, it may be a price to pay...
But using this approach is by no means comparable to public racial/religious profiling, and all the effects that may have on society.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> But using this approach is by no means comparable to public racial/religious profiling, and all the effects that may have on society.
> [snapback]1144063[/snapback]​


Great response.


----------



## clester (Jul 6, 2005)

I hate the fact the profiling exists, but lets get real, stereotypes are there for a reason.
Profiling isn't fair for anyone, it sucks for everyone, it's a fact of life, and EVERYONE experiences it...
My biggest issue is that everyone categorizes it with the "whites vs. everyone else"...

You wanna talk about profiling???:

1) The guy next to me in class goes to school for free, JUST because he's African American.
2) If I get injured, it will take me months longer to get on disability because I'm white.
3) I got fired from my first job because someone of Mexican descent would work for $2/hr. less than me..
4) etc.
5) etc.

I think some of the things that are truly discriminatory are things like the United ***** College Fund, Jet Magazine, Black Entertainment Television, and Miss Black America. Try to have things like the United Caucasian College Fund, Cloud Magazine, White Entertainment Television, or Miss White America and see what happens. Jesse Jackson will be knocking down your door.

I have NOTHING against any race or religion, and would never think about treating someone differently because they were different. I have many friends with many different backgrounds and all of them feel the same way..

You can't change the world.. that's how it is... It sucks..

oh yea.....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Fido said:


> I dont remember the Tigers scaring people to sh*t with terrorist threats of bombings, chemical/biological scares...people ran out and bought bomb shelters, gas masks, MREs...etc...[snapback]1144056[/snapback]​


That has to do with the character of those affected - Muslims aren't responsible for the fact that many people, even entire national populations, are being kept scared: those people bought gas masks and all that other crap out of free will (well, a will indoctrinated by higher forces - not religion...), not because they were told to do so. And since they are, why not use that: terrorists aren't the only ones using scare tactics to affect morale. They don't make money out of it, though.
9/11 is the worst single terrorist attack (and boy do people love to milk that puppy







), but by no means the worst thing that happened, not even on a terrorist level. And don't forget 9/11 pales in comparison with what's being done in the name of Western values.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

clester said:


> I hate the fact the profiling exists, but lets get real, stereotypes are there for a reason.
> Profiling isn't fair for anyone, it sucks for everyone, it's a fact of life, and EVERYONE experiences it...
> My biggest issue is that everyone categorizes it with the "whites vs. everyone else"...
> 
> ...


That's not racial profiling, that's racial discrimination.

Racial profiling is: the use of race as a consideration in suspect profiling or other law enforcement practices.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i agree 100 percent, we call them terrorist but if we were occupied they would be freedom fighters, its a very one sided thing to call all suicide bombers terrorists..
> 
> however the bombings in london were not freedom fighters to over come occupation and oppresion it was forigners in england attacking the british people..
> 
> ...


Yes and no however. What you view as "your land" isn't the same thing as what alot of Islamic people view as "their land". So while the attackers certainly aren't directly occupied by British forces, British forces are occupying an Islamic country, which to some muslims is an attack on Islam itself. So with that logic (and I'm not saying whether it's right or wrong, regardless of that it IS the logic used by some and the logic that has to be dealt with) you can see how some would consider themselves being "occupied" in that context.


----------



## clester (Jul 6, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> That's not racial profiling, that's racial discrimination.
> 
> Racial profiling is: the use of race as a consideration in suspect profiling or other law enforcement practices.


racial discrimination = racial profiling

Think about it, what are you doing when you profile someone? You are presuming them to be something different because of race, religion, or ethnicity...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > i agree 100 percent, we call them terrorist but if we were occupied they would be freedom fighters, its a very one sided thing to call all suicide bombers terrorists..
> ...


yeah i understand tha POV to..

unltimately i see the problem as the perfect example of the down side to religon.. of course if it wasnt religon it would be some other excuse to kill each other..


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

clester said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > That's not racial profiling, that's racial discrimination.
> ...


Racial profiling is racial discrimination, BUT racial discrimination isn't racial profiling. You need the law enforcemnet aspect for it to be profiling.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

people need to be reminded we are at WAr.during ww2 us us gathered all the orientals and held them in custudy.i saint saying that was right but the terristest are our enemy.they drew first blood.they declared war on us.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > I dont remember the Tigers scaring people to sh*t with terrorist threats of bombings, chemical/biological scares...people ran out and bought bomb shelters, gas masks, MREs...etc...[snapback]1144056[/snapback]​
> ...


Dont beat around the BUSH, just come out and say what you gotta say. And are you trying to downplay 9.11?


----------



## clester (Jul 6, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> clester said:
> 
> 
> > scrappydoo said:
> ...


Point taken, although I believe they are one in the same. Profiling can be done by anyone. But I definitely respect your opinion


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

What does "abstain" mean? I voted "abstain" because I thought it meant something like "retain" from doing it...







Then I noticed only 2 people voted for it, so I hope I'm not the bad guy...








~Taylor~


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

jefandniko said:


> people need to be reminded we are at WAr.during ww2 us us gathered all the orientals and held them in custudy.
> [snapback]1144094[/snapback]​


Yes but saying "we are at war" doesn't give you justification to do anything you want no matter how stupid it is. Yes you are at war, but the best thing would be to focus on actually doing things that will produce results. An important point that Judazz touched on is that you can't alienate the common good ordinary John Mohammeds of the world and turn them against you as well. If the muslim community supports terrorism, then it will be that much easier for terrorists to strike you if they get support from that community. Likewise, if the community rejects terrorism it will be that much harder for terrorists to act without the shelter of the Muslim community inside it's host nation. That's not even to touch on the possibility of pissing Muslims off enough that you just make more terrorists.

With all that in mind, it's absolutely stupid to try and alienate Muslims and push them to the other side of the fence. Why should they support you and your society when that society is basically waging war on them.



jefandniko said:


> they drew first blood.they declared war on us.
> [snapback]1144094[/snapback]​


That's a matter of perspective and isn't necessarily correct


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Fido said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


How could I downplay 3000 people being killed by religious fanatics?








You can accuse me of all you want Fido Dido (it saves me the effort of making you look like an ass), but 9/11, no matter how horrible it was, won't even reach the Top-10.000 in the "Greatest massacres of recorded history" listing. It should be kept in perspective, and that's something the likes of you have lost a long time ago...







The US response was disproportionate (yes, this will be denied - suit yourself), especially in Iraq, and now the entire world has to pay the price of those fools that started and supported that war.

3,000 civilian deaths in NYC is 47,000 less than the 50,000 civilians that died in Iraq. 3,000 deaths in NYC is many times less the amount of civilian deaths in Afghanistan. 3,000 civilian deaths in NYC is many times less than the number of Palestinian civilians that died. 3,000 civilian deaths in NYC is 60-80x (!) less than the approximately 200-250,000 Chechen civilians killed in the last decade 
Those people (all Muslims) all died for _Western_ beliefs and values, the 3,000 in NYC died for another groups believe and values - in the end there's no difference in human tragedy.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> jefandniko said:
> 
> 
> > they drew first blood.they declared war on us.
> ...


From an historic point of view that for sure is incorrect...


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

bin laden and all his extremist declare war on the us in the 90s.then kenya,then uss cole,them 911.now we took the war to them in afganistan and iraqand they got all these sleepers and syptherthers ready ready to do anything.
war has rules these people have no country no flag no system.they kill innocent people only.in iraq all the insurgants are non iraqs they are not fighting the us they are fighting cilivation.iraqs want to reform there country and prosper.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


Interesting how you dont mention how many deaths were under Saddams regime.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Fido said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


Dude, please get off my back, will you - debating with a brick wall results in more intelligent replies than the crap you blurt out.
Could you do me a favor: put me on your ignore list (I would but I can't, as I'll have to be able to read your posts - just in case...














), or at least let my posts be, and quote and argue with those that are willing to take several dozen steps back in intelligence, and have the patience to do so. I for one don't...
So beat it and go annoy someone else here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> Hell man if i had my way troops would be patrolling every fu*ckin street in england armed with machine guns and tanks for surport.But still one must keep dreaming for that glorious day to come
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...



dan-uk said:


> There is a saying ............."ALL THAT IS NECESSARY FOR THE TRIUMPH OF EVIL IS THAT GOOD MEN DO NOTHING" think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good men do not fear other men. You are clearly afraid of everyone around you, if you think its neccesary to have men with machine guns and tanks on every corner.

Stop fearing, and live life the way it is meant to be. There always have been, and always will be terrorist attacks. The only way to prevent them is to take away everyones freedom, and rights. Is that something you are willing to sacrifice in the name of anti-terrorism? If so, whats the point of even being alive?

--Dan


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

So much for a nice discussion on this topic (*cough* Judazzz *cough*). At least Twitcho can craft his statements without insulting people too bad.
EDIT: NVM, I just read the other thread.









Anyways, when the day comes that a white dude runs planes into buildings, carries out suicide attacks on a UK subway, attack a naval vessel, on and on and on.... please, profile me, because at least I know as a white dude I will be receiving the best targeted protection as well.

BTW, this has nothing to do with religion... There are plenty of Arab Christians and I would suspect them to get profiled too, tough stuff.

It has to do with looks, and is certaintly not fool proof, and like I said in the beginning I dont like the idea, I just would rather searches be targeted than not, be more effective than not.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Xenon said:


> So much for a nice discussion on this topic (*cough* Judazzz *cough*). At least Twitcho can craft his statements without insulting people too bad.
> 
> Anyways, when the day comes that a white dude runs planes into buildings, carries out suicide attacks on a UK subway, attack a navcal vessel, on and on and on.... please, profile me, because at least I know as a white dude I will be receiving the best targeted protection as well.
> 
> ...


I agree we also have to remember it costs sh*t load of money to have these cops on the streets doing searches and as i said before why waste tax payers money for the cops to search some crooked old lady.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> So beat it and go annoy someone else here.
> [snapback]1144146[/snapback]​


HEY! KNOCK IT OFF! HE MIGHT COME OVER AND START TALKING TO ME!

Sheesh! That is all I would need! If he is picking on you, he is leaving the rest of us alone!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > So beat it and go annoy someone else here.
> ...


I have nothing against Fido as a person, but I'm done with replying to posts that quote my own replies, but ignore what I said and deal with entirely different (often hardly to not at all relevant to my post) things - it's just so many wasted words and thoughts, and what for...?


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

I agree with statistical profiling


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> I agree with statistical profiling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you would


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I don't think it can be applied without being abused. Honestly, do you guys think it will be used only with the intention of fighting terrorism?


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

There will always be some abuses here and there with any new law to search for potential homocide bombers. But it does serve to the overall good of the people, to have a few wrong searches then to have another 20-30 killed. Innocent peoples lives are always top priority


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I voted YES...and that's all I'm gonna say...Because if I give any reason why...With the people we have on here, who knows what kinda mess it will stir up.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I voted YES...and that's all I'm gonna say...Because if I give any reason why...With the people we have on here, who knows what kinda mess it will stir up.
> [snapback]1144338[/snapback]​


I think i may just do that in the future because if i give a reason i get accused of being racist,genocide surporter and white supremesist just because i have diffrent opinion.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> There will always be some abuses here and there with any new law to search for potential homocide bombers. Think about it.....
> 
> It would serve to the overall good of the people to have a few wrong searches then to have another 20-30 killed. Innocent peoples lives are always top priority
> [snapback]1144307[/snapback]​


It will be more than a little abuse here and there. Seattle PD proved that. It will also be intollerable for anyone who resembles Middle-Eastern descent to live here. Pacific Islanders, Indians, Native Americans, Hispanics, etc... We all can be mistaken for Middle-Eastern. I don't think the freedom of millions is worth the paranoia of a few.

Besides, who ever said a 70 year old white lady can't be a suicide bomber? The elderly are succeptable to all kinds of scams, why can't they be fooled into being a mule. It would be pretty ironic if we allowed that old lady to pass a checkpoint because we allow racial profiling, and she's the one with the bomb.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> I think i may just do that in the future because if i give a reason i get accused of being racist,genocide surporter and white supremesist just because i have diffrent opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said that? Listen, I'm not trying to bash you, just giving you some friendly advice. If you can't support your position on a topic with a logical arguement, them why not reavaluate your views on that topic?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> BraveHeart007 said:
> 
> 
> > There will always be some abuses here and there with any new law to search for potential homocide bombers. Think about it.....
> ...


do you think its ironic that we let 19 young arabs on planes with one way tickets and little to no baggage because we didnt allow profiling?


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > I think i may just do that in the future because if i give a reason i get accused of being racist,genocide surporter and white supremesist just because i have diffrent opinion.
> ...


Then i will be accused of something else lol.The fact is you will always have people who dont surport multi culture society and you will have some people that do.But i dont beleave that these racists should take so much sh*t from pro m-C people as that will make them oppressors in a sort of way because they want everybody to follow thier views on everything.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> do you think its ironic that we let 19 young arabs on planes with one way tickets and little to no baggage because we didnt allow profiling?
> [snapback]1144375[/snapback]​


No I don't find that ironic at all, because that's a reactive response not a proactive response. Just because past attacks were carried out by young Arab's doesn't mean it always will in the furture. I'd rather everyone get searched than just the people who look Arab. You can also conduct that search using different criteria to the same effect.

Why not search everyone with a one-way ticket, there aren't that many on each flight? Or why not search everyone with only carry-on baggage, again there aren't that many on each flight? It doesn't matter becuase once they find out what the criteria for a search is, they'll adapt to it and we'll always be one step behind the terrorists if we keep being reactive instead of proactive.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > BraveHeart007 said:
> ...


Imo. in essence humanity is naieve, because it always wants to believe in the good of people. I mean, many of the 9/11 hijackers took flight lessons in the US, but weren't interested in landing the plane. How odd is that?
I think back then very few actually believed people are actually willing to hijack a plane and crash it into a building: certain things were simply considered not done - we couldn't comprehend the motives that might drive such people, and therefore it wasn't going happen. Why else did US intelligence agencies ignore warnings from abroad? And did you consider anyone being capable and willing to do such things before 9/11? I never even thought about the possibility...
And now imagine someone going to flight school and saying he's only interested in flying the plane - he'd be arrested or shot before he could get the key out of the ignition









But limiting civil rights and all to prevent these kinds of things may prove reassuring (doubtful, but it could work for a terrified population) to prevent these things from happening is an impossibility. In the end you can't prevent everything. It's like anti-virus software - basically you're always one step ahead, unless you take draconian measures that make the lives of not just those that match certain profiles, but the rest just as well, utterly miserable. But even then it won't ever completely eliminate the chances of something happening.
Just an example: during WW2 Nazi Germany was the most tightly monitored and controlled society, a totalitarian state which was previously unheard of. But still, the Nazi Party had massive support, even during the war, so people were willing to give up their rights for the greater good. But even the most extreme repression, the Gestapo and all the other things that control every aspect of life couldn't prevent the assassination attempt in Hitler's bunker in I think 1942, where he was literally inches away from being blown to shreds.
Yes, nowadays intelligence agencies, law enforcement and army have much more sophisticated equipment and methods - but so have their opponents, and these days they know just as much as we do how to use all the state-of-the-art stuff to their advantage.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

I find to be ok, when the Police or say the F.B.I. are looking for a certin kind of person. Thats say the cops are looking for a white guy wearing a purple hat and green pants yellow shirt with red shoes, why would they stop a person of a different race wearing something totally different.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > dan-uk said:
> ...


Exactly right my friend...No matter how well you defend your point...You will still have someone that comes back with another thing...then you defend that point...then comes another person...So on and so on...It's almost impossible to change people's mind on topics like these...and you will always have the people that just love to argue and argue...Forget 'em







.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

i think the chances of finding a bomb in someones luggage on the subway is zero, absolutely zero. These terrorists are not stupid, do you really think they will walk into a trap? Honestly, you give these people too little credit.

I feel sorry for anyone growing up that looks middle eastern. I can't imagine going on the subway with my white friends and me always getting searched, because of my skin colour. People will get mad, and there will be consequences. Terrorism will never be stopped, it has already begun its neverending cycle, and will continue until it devestates the earth. Each side thinks it is doing the best damn thing in the world, but of course, neither really are. Terrorism also has the fallacy of cause and effect, just like the chicken and the egg. Did terrorists first do something to us, or did we do something to them?

Honestly, racial profiling won't do sh*t. They will just find another innovative way of blowing something up and surprise us again, causing even more civil liberties to be taken away. When does this stop? Sure, first we give cops the right to profile middle easterns. I can certainly feel that in the future there will be more racially motivated killings, assaults etc. by regular civilians thinking they are doing their part. I can't honestly believe this is where it will stop. I think the world is in a sad state of affairs, and it isnt getting any better. I know i wish i quite often that we didnt have the 24hr news channels spewing the word terrorism at us every 10 seconds.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

scrubbs said:


> i think the chances of finding a bomb in someones luggage on the subway is zero, absolutely zero. These terrorists are not stupid, do you really think they will walk into a trap? Honestly, you give these people too little credit.
> 
> I feel sorry for anyone growing up that looks middle eastern. I can't imagine going on the subway with my white friends and me always getting searched, because of my skin colour. People will get mad, and there will be consequences. Terrorism will never be stopped, it has already begun its neverending cycle, and will continue until it devestates the earth. Each side thinks it is doing the best damn thing in the world, but of course, neither really are. Terrorism also has the fallacy of cause and effect, just like the chicken and the egg. Did terrorists first do something to us, or did we do something to them?
> 
> ...


Dont worry when the day comes when al qaida starts recruiting white people im sure we will also get searched.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

The easiest way to justify racial profiling:

*It's better to be safe then sorry.*

End of story.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> The easiest way to justify racial profiling:
> 
> *It's better to be safe then sorry.*
> 
> ...


EASY way of putting it:

It' EASY to say that as a white man in the western society.

--Dan


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > The easiest way to justify racial profiling:
> ...


If I had it my way...they should check everyone...Like I said...I'd rather be safe then sorry...Honestly...I truthfully mean this...Everyone, even ME should be profiled as a pontential threat...I know its a lot more time consuming and expensive and all that...But I really think everyone should be checked....But that's just me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > ((( J2 ))) said:
> ...


Honestly, do you think that would be practical? In a city like London, where 2 million people ride the tube everyday? Can you imagine checking 2 million people everyday? Just wouldnt happen.

I cant believe you are willing to give up freedoms so that you can fear terror less.

--Dan


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I say they ask what religion you are.
If you say Christian or Muslim, check them sumbitches!

Religion is EVIL. Those assholes carry it out to ''please there God''.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

I can show a New York PHD that did some statistics that arrive at the opposite conclusion. Cmon this is an old politician trick.......

Bottom line is.... statisical profiling will always be here. And it is the only proven firewall to reduce these attacks.



scrappydoo said:


> BraveHeart007 said:
> 
> 
> > There will always be some abuses here and there with any new law to search for potential homocide bombers. Think about it.....
> ...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> I can show a New York PHD that did some statistics that arrive at the opposite conclusion. Cmon this is an old politician trick.......
> 
> Bottom line is.... statisical profiling will always be here. And it is the only proven firewall to reduce these attacks.
> 
> ...










I don't understand what you're saying.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

26 to 14. I know its a hard topic for some to talk about.... but honestly in my view its inevitable. People can only take so much before they start taking more proactive countermeasures.


----------



## Papagorgio (Mar 30, 2004)

--Let me tell you give you a scenario. It's Christmas Eve. A Santa that looks like Saint Nick himself robs a bank, do you honestley think that the police should be P.C. and not stop all Men that look like Santa. Even on Christmas Eve? Of course?
--Next, a couple of Santa's drive a boat full of explosives and bomb the U.S.S. Cole. Who should we look for?
--Here is the next scenario Santa flys his reindeer into the world trade center and another Santa flys into the other tower killing 1000's. Should the police look for Santa? 
--Santa reigns his attack over the entire world. Who should the police look for????????

Yes Santa!!

Unfortunately, in this case Santa is the enemy, but the enemy we face is much much more fierce and horible.

It is clear to me and clear minded people that racial profile is the only way to go about this war. Profiling a man or women and checking them just makes sence. Even if it had to be Santa on Cristmas Eve.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Papagorgio said:


> --Let me tell you give you a scenario. It's Christmas Eve. A Santa that looks like Saint Nick himself robs a bank, do you honestley think that the police should be P.C. and not stop all Men that look like Santa. Even on Christmas Eve? Of course?
> --Next, a couple of Santa's drive a boat full of explosives and bomb the U.S.S. Cole. Who should we look for?
> --Here is the next scenario Santa flys his reindeer into the world trade center and another Santa flys into the other tower killing 1000's. Should the police look for Santa?
> --Santa reigns his attack over the entire world. Who should the police look for????????
> ...


lol wow still trying to see how those santa analogies make a point in this discussion ..

heres another example teh easter bunny goes hippity hopping around the subway putting little eggs all over, thinking its nothing more then an easter egg hunt authorities do nothing, 15 minutes later BOOM the eggs had explosives??????

the tooth fair replaced little johnnys tooth with a bomb intsead of a qtr.. boom/?????

what the hell does any of that have to do with profiling they are all fictonal characters?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Papagorgio said:


> --Let me tell you give you a scenario. It's Christmas Eve. A Santa that looks like Saint Nick himself robs a bank, do you honestley think that the police should be P.C. and not stop all Men that look like Santa. Even on Christmas Eve? Of course?
> --Next, a couple of Santa's drive a boat full of explosives and bomb the U.S.S. Cole. Who should we look for?
> --Here is the next scenario Santa flys his reindeer into the world trade center and another Santa flys into the other tower killing 1000's. Should the police look for Santa?
> --Santa reigns his attack over the entire world. Who should the police look for????????
> ...


Santa isn't a race of people that we have living in the US by the millions. Caucasians are just as capable of killing thousands with a terrorist attack. Using the logic many in this thread use to justify racial profiling; we need to search all caucasians thanks to Timothy McVey.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

scrappydoo said:


> Santa isn't a race of people that we have living in the US by the millions. Caucasians are just as capable of killing thousands with a terrorist attack. Using the logic many in this thread use to justify racial profiling; we need to search all caucasians thanks to Timothy McVey.
> [snapback]1145567[/snapback]​


That was 1995. Welcome to the year 2005.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

9-11 happened in 2001, welcome to the year 2005.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap, that's quite an offensive remark in my eyes - as if the number of Pakistani's, Iraqi's or whatever Muslims carrying a bomb compared to those that don't can actually be quantified
> ...


I would love to know what those suicide attacks were. If it is true, they are no "Christian" at all, and not my spiritual bretheren.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

PastorJeff said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > But the one that proposes profiling all white people is likely to be publically lynched at Time's Square. Same would happen to anyone who would dare to propose profiling all Christians.
> ...












I'm ok with Christain profiling as well.. As a follower of Christ, I have nothing to hide, and won't mind the searches, if so called Chrsitians are to blame for violence that I am totally against.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

scrappydoo said:


> 9-11 happened in 2001, welcome to the year 2005.
> [snapback]1145597[/snapback]​


the tube bombings happened a month ago. welcome to reality.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I'm ok with Christain profiling as well.. As a follower of Christ, I have nothing to hide, and won't mind the searches, if so called Chrsitians are to blame for violence that I am totally against.
> [snapback]1145620[/snapback]​


Quoted for mad truth.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

So I guess that because the Oklahoma City Bombing happened in 1995 we don't ever have to worry about a caucasian doing something similiar again? Let's focus all our attention on Arabs, and let the witchhunt begin.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> So I guess that because the Oklahoma City Bombing happened in 1995 we don't ever have to worry about a caucasian doing something similiar again? Let's focus all our attention on Arabs, and let the witchhunt begin.
> [snapback]1145655[/snapback]​


wow one single bombing that was back in the 90's.Muslims and arab extremists are the new threat we face....9/11,madrid,london and bali it just goes on and on,so why should we not focus our attention on arabs and muslims??????


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> So I guess that because the Oklahoma City Bombing happened in 1995 we don't ever have to worry about a caucasian doing something similiar again? Let's focus all our attention on Arabs, and let the witchhunt begin.
> [snapback]1145655[/snapback]​


werent the anthrax letters from an american white guy? cant remember...

what about the uni bomber? crazy white guy int he woods terrorizing CEO's with mail bomb for almost two decades..

there will always be an element of crazy white guys to go postal at work or load a moving truck with fertilizer and blow some sh*t up or start a cult and convice the followers to commit suicide for a comet..

another example of someone that doesnt really fit th emold would be john lind (i think that was hisname) the american white guy that was captured in afganistan working with al-quida/the taliban..

it would be far more difficult to pin point these individual cases of crazy whities

how ever when you have a group like islamic extremeist who are activly attemping to commit attacks there are alot more criteria of behavior that they might fit into that can be used to create a profile that could be used for searchs and investigations.. everyone keeps say racial profiling but it isnt necessaral racial, it more behavoral and statistical profiling..

here is a new articale which you could make a list for a profile

details of items used in london

they could list people who look to be very out of place buying secific items or have certain activities at unusual locations, like buying large quantities of beauty supplies or stuff from hardware stores..

when i worked at a hardwarestore in highschool we had this guy that came in and was buying all kinds of odd things in high quantity so we asked him what are you doing with this stuff and he had a 15 foot rocket he was working on, so we asked more questions and he had faa clearance and a flight plan to launch this thing in a special location in long island and had all kinds of details.. if he was shady and things didnt sound right we were going to tell the local cops that came into the shop all the time..

the problems were facing now need everyones involvement in some way or another not just eh cops profiling but it one element that can be used to help.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

scrappydoo said:


> So I guess that because the Oklahoma City Bombing happened in 1995 we don't ever have to worry about a caucasian doing something similiar again? Let's focus all our attention on Arabs, and let the witchhunt begin.
> [snapback]1145655[/snapback]​


Not saying focus all attention. And not saying I agree with the practice. I am just saying it appears that extremist Muslims present MORE of a threat to our peace and security at this point than radical militia or anti-industrial movements within the US. Where there is a greater threat, you employ greater and more effective countermeasures. This is basic risk assessment and mitigation methodology.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> everyone keeps say racial profiling but it isnt necessaral racial, it more behavoral and statistical profiling..
> [snapback]1145729[/snapback]​


I've got no problem with either of those, it's racial profiling I don't want to see happen. Racial profiling uses race as it's prime factor with police contact, not other factors which I think can be a better clue. Remember, Al-Qaida is a religious, not ethnic terrorist organization and they have many non-Arab members. So looking only at race seems like tunnelvision to me. And like I said earlier, this will be abused by the police.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > everyone keeps say racial profiling but it isnt necessaral racial, it more behavoral and statistical profiling..
> ...


Give me example.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

isreal shooterthis just in


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> isreal shooterthis just in
> [snapback]1145902[/snapback]​


That may need its very own topic.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I can't take this all this bitching about racial profiling...Profile the muslims all day and all night...Its just how it is...Bitching about it on here is not gonna change a damn thing...as the saying goes...That's life. DEAL WITH IT!

And to all you that say..."It's easy for you to say, being a white person." I'd say f**k you...If my race was responsible for as many terrorist attacks as the muslims were...I'd say bring the pain and profile me all you want...My race f*cked up...And that's that...We'd have to deal with the consequences.

Thats the point all of you seem to be missing...MUSLIM TERRORISTS F*CKED UP...They started all this sh*t...As a result, their people have to sufffer for it...Don't hate us for profiling you...Hate those dirtbag terrorists who brought this on the muslims.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I can't take this all this bitching about racial profiling...Profile the muslims all day and all night...Its just how it is...Bitching about it on here is not gonna change a damn thing...as the saying goes...That's life. DEAL WITH IT!
> 
> And to all you that say..."It's easy for you to say, being a white person." I'd say f**k you...If my race was responsible for as many terrorist attacks as the muslims were...I'd say bring the pain and profile me all you want...My race f*cked up...And that's that...We'd have to deal with the consequences.
> 
> ...


uuuuhhh that is pretty much what i said in my first post about this topic on the first page of this thread:



nismo driver said:


> it also does hurt peoples feelings because they fit the profile of peopel that are doing illegal things but instead of getting pissed off at the authorities they should be getting pissed off at the people that are giving there "profile' a reason to be looked at..
> 
> if arabs or muslims dont want to be profiled then where is the outrage from there community about them blowing sh*t up, instead of keeping quite about muslims fund raising for extremeist they should get pissed and do something about it.. instead of turing a blind eye to it do something to change it..
> [snapback]1143939[/snapback]​


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > I can't take this all this bitching about racial profiling...Profile the muslims all day and all night...Its just how it is...Bitching about it on here is not gonna change a damn thing...as the saying goes...That's life. DEAL WITH IT!
> ...


Sorry man...I didn't see that...But all this means is that we AGREE.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I cant understand what the fuss is all about.If it was only white people getting searched i would not give a sh*t,i would just go with the flow so to speak as im a lazy bastard


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> So I guess that because the Oklahoma City Bombing happened in 1995 we don't ever have to worry about a caucasian doing something similiar again? Let's focus all our attention on Arabs, and let the witchhunt begin.
> [snapback]1145655[/snapback]​


Now your Getting it.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Damn and I thought humans were one race or Race Of Humans. Races of humans don't make sense. Humans are still traumatized by pigmentation and facial features.










We all know what the majority (not all) of islamic terrorists look like. Human instinct will cover the rest.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> So I guess that because the Oklahoma City Bombing happened in 1995 we don't ever have to worry about a caucasian doing something similiar again? Let's focus all our attention on Arabs, and let the witchhunt begin.
> [snapback]1145655[/snapback]​


so you are comparing ONE attack from a crazy white dude, VS how many Muslim radical attacks?


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

I got this in my email today.

Please pause a moment, reflect back, and take the following multiple choice test. The events are actual cuts from past history. They actually happened!!!

Do you remember?

1. In 1968 Bobby Kennedy was shot and killed by: 
a. Superman 
b. Jay Lenno 
c. Harry Potter 
d. Muslim male extremist between the ages of 17 and 40

2. In 1972 at the Munich Olympics, athletes were kidnapped and massacred by: 
a. Olga Corbett 
b. Sitting Bull 
c. Arnold Schwarzenegger 
d. Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

3. In 1979, the US embassy in Iran was taken over by: 
a. Lost Norwegians 
b. Elvis 
c. A tour bus full of 80-year-old women 
d. Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

4.During the 1980's a number of Americans were kidnapped in Lebanon by: 
a. John Dillinger 
b. The King of Sweden 
c. The Boy Scouts 
d. Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

5. In 1983, the US Marine barracks in Beirut was blown up by: 
a. A pizza delivery boy 
b. Pee Wee Herman 
c. Geraldo Rivera 
d. Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

6. In 1985 the cruise ship Achille Lauro was hijacked and a 70 year old American passenger was murdered and thrown overboard in his wheelchair by: 
a. The Smurfs 
b. Davy Jones 
c. The Little Mermaid 
d. Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

7. In 1985 TWA flight 847 was hijacked at Athens, and a US Navy diver 
trying to rescue passengers was murdered by: 
a. Captain Kidd 
b. Charles Lindberg 
c. Mother Teresa 
d. Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

8. In 1988, Pan Am Flight 103 was bombed by: 
a. Scooby Doo 
b. The Tooth Fairy 
c. Butch Cassidy and The Sundance Kid 
d. Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

9. In 1993 the World Trade Center was bombed the first time by: 
a. Richard Simmons 
b. Grandma Moses 
c. Michael Jordan 
d. Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

10. In 1998, the US embassies in Kenya and Tanzania were bombed by: 
a. Mr. Rogers 
b. Hillary Clinton, to distract attention from Wild Bill's women 
problems 
c. The World Wrestling Federation 
d. Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

11. On 9/11/01, four airliners were hijacked; two were used as missiles to take out the World Trade Centers and of the remaining two, one crashed into the US Pentagon and the other was diverted and crashed by the passengers. Thousands of people were killed by: 
a. Bugs Bunny, Wiley E. Coyote, Daffy Duck and Elmer Fudd 
b. The Supreme Court of Florida 
c. Mr. Bean 
d. Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

12. In 2002 the United States fought a war in Afghanistan against: 
a. Enron 
b. The Lutheran Church 
c. The NFL 
d. Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

13. In 2002 reporter Daniel Pearl was kidnapped and murdered by: 
a. Bonnie and Clyde 
b. Captain Kangaroo 
c. Billy Graham 
d. Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

No sir, I really don't see a pattern here to justify profiling, do you? So, to ensure we Americans never offend anyone, particularly fanatics intent on killing us, airport security screeners will no longer be allowed to profile certain people. They must conduct random searches of 80-year-old women, little kids, airline pilots with proper identification, secret agents who are members of the President's security detail, 85-year old Congressmen with metal hips and Medal of Honor winning and former Governor Joe Foss, but leave Muslim Males between the ages 17 and 40 alone because of profiling.

Let's send this to as many people as we can so that the Gloria Aldreds and other dunder-headed attorneys along with Federal Justices that want to thwart common sense, feel doubly ashamed of themselves - if they have any such sense.

As the writer of the award winning story "Forrest Gump" so aptly put it, "Stupid is as stupid does." Come on people wake up!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

I believe there is a quote that sounds like this:

"Only when threatened by an outside force, will the human race stand together".

--Dan


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Hell yes!!!!!! Anything that improves my own safety and the safty of the ones I love and everyone else for that matter is a good thing. So frigging what if a few people get searched. Let them complain all they want about a trivial inconvinience that could possibly save lives. I'm sure those same people would be crying if we hadnt searched someone on a plane or whatever and that person blew it up and killed someone they cared about. It's a minor inconvinience and it isnt going to ruin your life if the security guys take a few minutes to seach your bag and wave a wand at you. Just do what they say and you will be on your merry way in 5 min. tops. As for it being raciall, well the majority of terrorist crimes are being committed by a specific group of people. Its unfortunate but if you are a citezen of our country you should be happy to comply and help out our national safty by just doing what yo are told by an officer or security guard. If you have nothing to hide it should be nothing more than a minor bump in your day. I'm white and I get searched almost everytime I go to the Airport my buddy is darkskined hawaiian, mexican, black and he almost never gets searched so go figure that one out, wierd huh. I guess I look like trouble hahaha. But thats the way it is there is nothing I can do about it so I just go with it and everything goes just fine.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

adultswim said:


> Hell yes!!!!!! Anything that improves my own safety and the safty of the ones I love and everyone else for that matter is a good thing. So frigging what if a few people get searched. Let them complain all they want about a trivial inconvinience that could possibly save lives. I'm sure those same people would be crying if we hadnt searched someone on a plane or whatever and that person blew it up and killed someone they cared about. It's a minor inconvinience and it isnt going to ruin your life if the security guys take a few minutes to seach your bag and wave a wand at you. Just do what they say and you will be on your merry way in 5 min. tops. As for it being raciall, well the majority of terrorist crimes are being committed by a specific group of people. Its unfortunate but if you are a citezen of our country you should be happy to comply and help out our national safty by just doing what yo are told by an officer or security guard. If you have nothing to hide it should be nothing more than a minor bump in your day. I'm white and I get searched almost everytime I go to the Airport my buddy is darkskined hawaiian, mexican, black and he almost never gets searched so go figure that one out, wierd huh. I guess I look like trouble hahaha. But thats the way it is there is nothing I can do about it so I just go with it and everything goes just fine.
> [snapback]1146439[/snapback]​


That is what the terrorists want. It helps their ultimate plan of destroying the USA if half of our political leaders, and citizens won't stand for rationally dealing with our security problems.








Terrorists can't stand a chance on the ground in battle against us, charging our soldiers on camels.. but if they divide us against each other, we will fall no doubt, from within. "A house divided can not stand"








While we bicker and argue about what we can and can't do to protect ourselves, they are doing what they do best in our backyards.








This war will be going on for a long time people. If we keep debating over someone getting their bag checked, and if we should or shouldn't tighten border security, we are going to loose. Period.








All the people who want nothing to do with violence, lawlessness, and love our nations will not be upset as long as our governments don't abuse their new found powers against it's core citizens. But with more than half of our political leaders being quite a shady bunch of characters,... I don't trust it totally








I have no faith in this world anyway. Whatever. Trust Jesus Christ as Lord and Savior of your life, and enjoy the unspeakable joy of salvation. He will not let you down








-But seriously, it is funny how Muslims complain about getting searched over here.. I know missionarys that have gone to middle eastern countrys.. they get killed if they say the wrong thing to the wrong person. If they get overheard by the wrong person, for just talking about Christ, they get nice sized rocks cracked over their skulls. They operate in fear of death.. Most of the people want to hear from these missionarys. It is the fundamentalists that won't allow anyone to SPEAK of any other belief than what Muhammed preached. What muslim will be killed or maimed for preaching the Koran over here? It won't happen and I am glad they have freedom to believe what they want. No offence to any Muslim in the house, but you know this is true about your home countries. Definately no freedom of religion..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

dan-uk said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > nismo driver said:
> ...


Somalis, Ethiopians and other groups of Africans. Last I checked they weren't Arab.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

BraveHeart007 said:


> I got this in my email today.
> 
> Please pause a moment, reflect back, and take the following multiple choice test. The events are actual cuts from past history. They actually happened!!!
> 
> ...












I think this PC has gotta stop. We will be overrun if we dont watch out for terroR!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

Fido said:


> BraveHeart007 said:
> 
> 
> > I got this in my email today.
> ...


Fido, quit being a freightened little p*ssy.

--Dan


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

adultswim said:


> Hell yes!!!!!! Anything that improves my own safety and the safty of the ones I love and everyone else for that matter is a good thing. So frigging what if a few people get searched. Let them complain all they want about a trivial inconvinience that could possibly save lives. I'm sure those same people would be crying if we hadnt searched someone on a plane or whatever and that person blew it up and killed someone they cared about. It's a minor inconvinience and it isnt going to ruin your life if the security guys take a few minutes to seach your bag and wave a wand at you. Just do what they say and you will be on your merry way in 5 min. tops. As for it being raciall, well the majority of terrorist crimes are being committed by a specific group of people. Its unfortunate but if you are a citezen of our country you should be happy to comply and help out our national safty by just doing what yo are told by an officer or security guard. If you have nothing to hide it should be nothing more than a minor bump in your day. I'm white and I get searched almost everytime I go to the Airport my buddy is darkskined hawaiian, mexican, black and he almost never gets searched so go figure that one out, wierd huh. I guess I look like trouble hahaha. But thats the way it is there is nothing I can do about it so I just go with it and everything goes just fine.
> [snapback]1146439[/snapback]​


Im not sure if you are agreeing with me or not here. Sounds like you arent at first then at the end you seem to change your view?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > nismo driver said:
> ...


The How about the Philippines? The Phillipines was the second place we went to fight the war on terror. (the first being Afghanistan)

BTW- the terror attack in Bali was blamed on the Al-Qaeda-linked Jemaah Islamiyah orginization in the southern Philippines.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i think its safe to say the majority of potentials wouldn't be white, asian(not southeast) or mexican haha.


----------

